# Honda GCV160 on Troy-Bilt mower, sticky intake valve



## skid2964 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a Troy Bilt mower with a Honda GCV160, last season I noticed one time when I tried to crank the mower that it turned over very easily like a valve was stuck open. After a few cranks, it ran fine the rest of the season, this season it happened the last time I mowed, but eventually cranked and then it happened again would never crank. I pulled the valve cover to confirm, indeed, the intake valve was sticking open. I carefully pushed and pulled it open and closed a fews times with a pair pliers, it ran fine until stopped again, now, it sticks open everytime the rocker arm opens it. 

I think this mower is about 4 years old, is this a common problem? Is there a recall for this? etc...

I am assuming it got bent somehow, but the mower has been running perfectly except for this problem, well taken care of also. I assume it is not under warranty after 4 years.


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

skid2964 said:


> I have a Troy Bilt mower with a Honda GCV160, last season I noticed one time when I tried to crank the mower that it turned over very easily like a valve was stuck open. After a few cranks, it ran fine the rest of the season, this season it happened the last time I mowed, but eventually cranked and then it happened again would never crank. I pulled the valve cover to confirm, indeed, the intake valve was sticking open. I carefully pushed and pulled it open and closed a fews times with a pair pliers, it ran fine until stopped again, now, it sticks open everytime the rocker arm opens it.
> 
> I think this mower is about 4 years old, is this a common problem? Is there a recall for this? etc...
> 
> I am assuming it got bent somehow, but the mower has been running perfectly except for this problem, well taken care of also. I assume it is not under warranty after 4 years.


Most likely,it's varnish built up on the valve stem.If you take the carb off,and look inside the intake port,you will likely see brownish-lookig glue-like stuff coating the stem and the walls of the port.Spraying carb cleaner in there,while working the vave from up top with the valve cover will get it cleaned without a total teardown,at least that's been my experience.
Usually,the carbs gunked up inside also.

Good luck on'er!
Steve


----------



## Lonestar245 (Jul 3, 2009)

I have had luck with temperamental valve trains by running Marvel Mystery oil in the fuel. This stuff helps lube sticky valves over time. Probably will add years to the life of the valve train as well, since gas has no lead to act as a lubricant anymore.
(Yes, I know lead was an octane booster, but it also worked well to lube the top end)

Mix according to the label.


----------



## skid2964 (Jun 29, 2009)

I pulled the carb, valve cover, removed the rocker arm, retainer, spring and seal and sprayed some carb cleaner in the intake port as well as directly on the valve itself. 

I worked it in and out until it freed up, it works and runs perfectly now!

Thanks everyone for the input. 

I will run some marvel mystery oil in the fuel to keep it running good.


----------

